# [gelöst] Clementine - QPixmap Warnungen

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit habe ich beobachtet, dass Clementine ungewöhnlich langsam startet. Wenn ich clementine über ein Terminal starte, erhalte ich auch folgende Warnungen, mit denen ich aber leider recht wenig anfangen kann:

```
00:41:29.109 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.109 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.109 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.112 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.115 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.115 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.115 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.115 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.115 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.115 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.115 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.116 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.116 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.116 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.116 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:29.116 WARN  unknown                          QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread 

00:41:53.292 WARN  unknown                          QSortFilterProxyModel: invalid inserted rows reported by source model 
```

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo ich hier ansetzen könnte? Habe Clementine in verschiedenen Versionen schon mehrmals neu gebaut, das hat leider nicht geholfen. Das Problem tritt nämlich sowohl mit der stabilen Version 1.1.1 als auch mit den Versionen 1.2.* auf. Evtl. ist ja ein Paket aus dev-qt/* kaputt. Aber welches?

Hier noch die emerge  --info clementine, falls sie von Belang sein sollte

```
Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-ck x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-ck-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_B40_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8170768 total,   3795400 free

KiB Swap:    9214972 total,   9214972 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Mar 2014 14:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.12 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay mysql gnome15 paul

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /var/lib/layman/mysql /var/lib/layman/gnome15 /home/paul/ownCloud/Linux/ebuilds"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cryptsetup cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gtk iconv icu infinality ipv6 jpeg lcdfilter lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="device-mapper systemd" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-sound/clementine-1.1.1 was built with the following:

USE="cdda dbus udev (-ayatana) -debug -googledrive (-ios) (-ipod) -lastfm -mms -moodbar -mtp -projectm -test -wiimote" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_CA -en_GB -eo -es -es_AR -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -ko -lt -lv -mr -ms -nb -nl -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -te -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

```

Last edited by Fijoldar on Mon Jun 09, 2014 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boospy

Gleiches Problem hier.

lg

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich mir nicht sicher, ob es damit zusammenhängt, aber im journalctl Log ist zeitgleich folgende Fehlermeldung aufgetaucht:

```
Mär 27 10:30:10 870e-gen2 dbus-daemon[261]: dbus[261]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks' unit='udisks.service'

Mär 27 10:30:10 870e-gen2 dbus[261]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks' unit='udisks.service'

Mär 27 10:30:10 870e-gen2 systemd[1]: Starting Disk Manager (legacy version)...

Mär 27 10:30:10 870e-gen2 systemd[16375]: Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/lib/udisks/udisks-daemon: No such file or directory

Mär 27 10:30:10 870e-gen2 systemd[1]: udisks.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC

Mär 27 10:30:10 870e-gen2 systemd[1]: Failed to start Disk Manager (legacy version).

Mär 27 10:30:10 870e-gen2 systemd[1]: Unit udisks.service entered failed state.

Mär 27 10:30:35 870e-gen2 dbus-daemon[261]: dbus[261]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks': timed out

Mär 27 10:30:35 870e-gen2 dbus[261]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks': timed out
```

@boospy: kannst du obige Fehlermeldung bestätigen?

----------

## boospy

Liegt anscheinend am alten udev. Hab mal ein "-udev" bei clementine gesagt und neu kompiliert. Jetzt braucht es zum Starten nur eine Sekunde.

lg

----------

## Josef.95

Schaut mal ob ein Update auf =udisks-1.0.5-r1 hilft --> Bug 507342

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke boospy und Josef.95!

Das sind beides funktionierende Lösungen. Habe mich jetzt aber für die udisks Variante entschieden, da die udev-Funktionalität doch ab und zu mal nützlich ist. Damit kann ich den Thread endlich auf "gelöst" setzen  :Smile: .

Der Vollständigkeit halber will ich aber noch erwähnen, dass das Problem nichts mit den QPixmap Warnungen zu tun hatte. Habe ich mich da wohl etwas täuschen lassen, weil es das einzige war, was in der Konsole angezeigt wurde. Das scheint vielmehr ein Upstream Problem zu sein, welches aber für mich nicht weiter relevant ist.

----------

